# Bersa UC9 Holster Selection?



## ednbon7 (Jan 7, 2012)

MitchellB said:


> Thanks. I usually visit daily (like this forum) after I got my Bersa .45 to check out what everyone is talking about.


 Any one know the best cc holster for a Bersa UC9 that will cover the hammer that will not chafe my side worn on the right side


----------



## Deadwood (Jun 27, 2011)

ednbon7 said:


> Any one know the best cc holster for a Bersa UC9 that will cover the hammer that will not chafe my side worn on the right side


I have a Bianchi IWB holster, model 100 size 10 that works perfectly with the pistol and will not chafe your side. I have been wearing it since last Oct It cost $42 from Optics Planet delivered. Check them out.


----------



## 9x19UC (Feb 1, 2012)

I use Nate squared Tactical IWB tuckable. Very comfortable. Check them out. Just type N82 in your browser.


----------



## CharlieW (Feb 2, 2011)

Check out UBG Holsters -- very well made!


----------



## Turp (Mar 29, 2012)

I see a lot of websites sell holsters for the Bersa 380 but not the 9 UC Pro. I read a post that said that the 9 UC Pro uses the same holster as a Sig, but it didn't say which Sig. Anyone know?

I'm looking for the absolutely cheapest (inexpensive) IWB.


----------



## MikeyMike (Mar 25, 2012)

Check out the Tagua line of IWB holsters. I have several that I use that I got from _Holster World_ on Ebay.


----------



## TGeneC (Mar 28, 2012)

The Tagua paddle holster made for the Taurus 24/7 (PD2-120) fits my Bersa 9 UC Pro like a glove. Go to a shop with a good selection, because we just went to the display and tried holsters. Unfortunately it does not cover the hammer so it might not be what you are looking for... It does not chafe though! And Turp - look at the Passport line of nylon holsters. They're pretty generic, but there's lots to choose from and the one I got for my .380 T-Plus does just fine. It was $16


----------



## cptkirkc (Apr 2, 2012)

Check out kangaroo carry for conceal carry options, holsters are awesome!

Kangaroo Carry Air Marshal 3: Best holster I have seen for conceal carry purposes | thoughtsofreasonorinsanity


----------



## lonewolf45 (Apr 19, 2012)

check out Mackenzie holsters great prices, Lifetime Warranty, super fast shipping had mine in 5 days. *Mackenzie Enterprise!, Take Charge Now!*


----------

